# Turkey



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

How is everyone preparing their turkey for thanksgiving? 

Anyone cooking one of their chickens?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Austin 
I don't eat meat, so no turkey for me. My husband is most definitely a meat eater, but doesn't care much for turkey. 

We're still deciding what we are going to do about Thanksgiving this year. It will either be brisket for him with all the trimmings (I'll eat just the trimmings  ) OR

We're really going to change it up this year. Maybe travel to the city for a movie and dinner out.


----------



## grgfishkeeper (Oct 15, 2012)

Was going to eat my turkey because i bought it as a tom and got it in the dark. Thought the next day guy messed up and gave me a hen (she would have got ate) but now a week later the head turned blue and it goobled to my chainsaw yesterday ... so not getting ate lol. I may cook up my 10 lb white leghorn tho. He is as big as my turkey no joke his neck is just not as long.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My son and his new girlfriend are coming to stay the week with me. I'm so happy and excited. I think it will be a good visit now if I just had heat...


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

We usually have seafood at Christmas...prawns (shrimp) and mudcrab and cold salads. Especially if it is a hot summer


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone have a recipe for a baste?


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

I just brine the turkey, then just before roasting mush up a stick of butter with a tablespoon of sage and slip it under the skin.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I cook duck for Thanksgiving. It takes about 7 hours with draining every hour or so. I cook mine the way my grandma did, my mom gave me her recipe years ago and I have used it ever since. We do cook our chickens just not for Thanksgiving.


----------

